# scapholunate ligament dx



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello all,

Could I get some feedback on this dx (acute)

842.01 or 842.02 for scapholunate ligament tear...I use 842.09 for TFC tear.

Thanks Much!!


----------



## bmanene (Oct 20, 2014)

*APV coder*

842.01 is correct


----------



## bmanene (Oct 20, 2014)

*Scapholunate injury dx*

842.01 is correct


----------

